# Audi S1 and S8 Set for Paris Says Auto Motor und Sport. No Mention of S7.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










German automotive magazine Auto Motor und Sport published their own Paris preview and in that suggest that Audi plans to pull the wraps off of a new S1 and S8, S-car versions of the all-new A1 and A8. Interestingly, A,M und S makes no reference of an S7 that was suggested by a source of ours at Audi just last week.

A,M und S is usually a reliable source so we're taking mention of these two cars seriously. Questions remain about the S1 such as engine choice and whether or not the car will mark the first Audi S-car to not use quattro. Audi's Michael Dick told us Ingolstadt was working on an AWD setup for the car but nothing yet has been seen. As for S8, expect the car to use the same 4.0T that is believed to be in the S7 and has been confirmed as a base engine for the updated Bentley Continental GT.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Mention of the S8 gave us reason to dig up a picture we'd cross-posted in an article back in June. This render by Acerbus uses the latest S-car desgin cues and applies them to an A8. While we doubt the car will have the split grill bar as seen here, the Acerbus image is probably fairly accurate based on what we expect to see.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*So which S-cars will be in Europe*
It's hard to believe that Audi would pull the wraps off of three new S-car variants in just one show but stranger things have happened. We believe our own source saying 'S7' to be accurate and we've heard S1 from a number of journalistic sources so our money is on these two. Given the likely shared drivetrain for S8 and S7 this may make sense but why Audi wouldn't save some of these for other shows this fall in America and in Japan is unclear.

Thanks quattroholic for the tip. Read more below.

* Full Story - Auto Motor und Sport English Translated Story *

* Full Story - June Story about Acerbus S8*

* Full Story - Audi S7 Planned for Paris *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

George,

No S1, S7, or S8 at Paris... what happened???


----------

